# Do I need to obtain a visa?



## larry5648 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, I am an American with a 2 year old son who is turning 3 years old in March 2022.
What do I need to do to be able to travel to the Philippines. Presently i am not married to my son's mother.
I do have his original birth certificate naming me as my son's father. I have had my first 2 COVID vaccinations plus I recently got a booster shot.
Do I have to stay in a state accredited hotel and if so for how many Days?
Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

larry5648 said:


> Hi, I am an American with a 2 year old son who is turning 3 years old in March 2022.
> What do I need to do to be able to travel to the Philippines. Presently i am not married to my son's mother.
> I do have his original birth certificate naming me as my son's father. I have had my first 2 COVID vaccinations plus I recently got a booster shot.
> Do I have to stay in a state accredited hotel and if so for how many Days?
> Any help will be greatly appreciated


Yes currently you need to obtain a visa. Talk to your local consulate for requirements.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

larry5648 said:


> Hi, I am an American with a 2 year old son who is turning 3 years old in March 2022.
> What do I need to do to be able to travel to the Philippines. Presently i am not married to my son's mother.
> I do have his original birth certificate naming me as my son's father. I have had my first 2 COVID vaccinations plus I recently got a booster shot.
> Do I have to stay in a state accredited hotel and if so for how many Days?
> Any help will be greatly appreciated


Larry for sure talk to your local Philippine Consulate or the one that handles your state, here's a consulate finder map, just click on your state. Philippine Consulate Finder Map

Yes you'll need to quarintine the only people who don't need to quarintine are Philippine citizens who are already vaccinated.

Both the Philippine Consulate and the Airline you'll be flying with will have the procedures on what you'll need to do for travel.

Recent released letter from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Press release area

Countries allowed to travel to the Philippines, I don't to see the US on their yet, it's only for repatriating Philippine citizens. Green countries allowed entry to the Philippines


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

larry,

Now is not a good time to go to the Philippines. Their laws and regulations are all mixed up. Before I did not need a visa they would automatically stamp my passport and then I had to renew it ever so often. With this pandemic I have no ideal what they are requiring now,

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

PAL remains a good/updated source regarding your questions:
SOURCE: https://www.philippineairlines.com/en/ph/home/covid-19/travelrules


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

hellPP said:


> You definitely need a visa. Good news - it can be done online. The whole process was around 6 days, i uploaded my scans, paid little fee, filled up all the forms and in few days received an email with my visa. Hope it helps.


hellPP, Through the Philippine Consulate in Ireland? 

And if so, can anyone else confirm this can be done in other countries.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here we go, this came out today from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration:

*"BI reminds airlines to disallow boarding of PH-bound aliens with improper docs"

Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines*
17m ·

15 February 2022
PRESS RELEASE
BI reminds airlines to disallow boarding of PH-bound aliens with improper docs

MANILA, Philippines—Bureau of Immigration (BI) Commissioner Jaime Morente reminded the different airlines to ensure that only eligible aliens are permitted to board their flights bound for the Philippines.

Morente stressed that it is the responsibility of airlines to ensure that foreigners boarding their flights to the country are eligible to enter, following the recent resolutions from the Inter-Agency Task Force on the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-MEID).

Currently, the country only allows the entry of fully vaccinated foreigners, subject to the presentation of required documents.

Lawyer Carlos Capulong, BI Port Operations Chief, said it is imperative that the airlines exercise due diligence in ensuring that their passengers are compliant with requirements as they are primarily responsible if their customers are denied entry to the country.

He thanked the airlines for their cooperation in implementing the imposed travel restrictions. “This is a joint effort by different government agencies, as well as the airlines who are the first to evaluate documents presented by travelers,” said Capulong. “The airlines have been very helpful and cooperative with these policies that we are duty-bound to impose,” he added.

Foreign nationals who are ineligible for entry are excluded upon arriving at the airport, and is boarded on the next available flight back to their port of origin. Airlines likewise face fines and sanctions for allowing improperly documented aliens to board. PBI Official Facebook Page
#ArrivalProtocolPH
#QuarantineProcedurePH
#TravelRestrictionsPH
#ProtectPHBorders
#WeHealAsOne
#BeatCOVID19
#BureauofImmigration
#ImmigrationHelplinePH


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay so there's no such thing as obtaining your Visa online in the "Philippines" spammer has been deleted.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I read on a facebook post last week, someone had just arrived from the UK.

Posted on Feb 10.



> Personal first hand experience of trying to get to philippines.
> Check in yesterday at heathrow there were 17 trying to board for Philippines on my flight. 2 were boarded. 15 off loaded.
> They wanted and required the following:
> 1. PCR test within 48 hours.
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I read on a facebook post last week, someone had just arrived from the UK.
> 
> Posted on Feb 10.


Okay, thank you Tiz that is helpful and it makes sense, the Immigration laws here are pretty tough when it comes to immigration.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Okay, thank you Tiz that is helpful and it makes sense, the Immigration laws here are pretty tough when it comes to immigration.


 I guess you mean because of covid? 
Before covid there were several easy e g many have lived in Phils long time 
/even at tourist visa. (Cost and some inconvinient by needing to do extensions just at BI office NOT need to leave the country as in e g Thailand, but no problem to get. When reaching max time for tourist visa, then just leave a day and come back and start counting from zero) 
/Or when married take a vacation trip once a year with wife and get balinkbayan for FREE for a year.

Or perhaps you ment its SLOW to get some long time/for ever Visa types? Yes. Almost everything involving officials are slow  and they want many things in triplicates on paper! 
Although to be fair its very slow to get approval to become immigrant in e g USA and Sweden too. E g it took 18 months for a friend of mine to get aproval for his Thai gf to be allowed to stay in Sweden even at trial inspite of my friend has much more money than needed to cover the demanded guarantee... I have heared similar about time to get decisions about geting fiances/spouses into USA.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

> Personal first hand experience of trying to get to philippines.
> Check in yesterday at heathrow there were 17 trying to board for Philippines on my flight. 2 were boarded. 15 off loaded.
> They wanted and required the following:
> 1. PCR test within 48 hours.
> ...


Interesting and good to get this heads up. All of us headed there would do well to have multiple printouts of the required docs.

What is that "one pass qr code"? 

Slightly confusingly the Traze app on Google Play says "_for FIlipinos_". They need to remove that line and change it to "required by everyone" as their own FAQ states this.


----------

